

Traditional RAID is outdated and dying on its feet - Jach
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/03/is_traditional_raid_dead/

======
PhantomGremlin
Many years ago, IBM _invented_ the hard disk. They didn't invent computers,
but they _utterly dominated_ the computer business for decades.

But now? Pardon my cynicism, but is today's IBM capable of writing a bug-free,
reliable "homegrown" file system?

They've walked so many thousands of people out the door, who's left? Do smart
young people want to join IBM any more? And forget it if you're an old-timer.
Haven't they all either retired or been downsized out of the company?

Is RAID dying or is IBM dying?

